# Does he even love me?



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

I found this article and find it very interesting. 

7 signs he really LOVES you - Dave Willis

I truly wonder if my husband loves me. when I read the article...some of these points are missing 

what does husbands think about it? true or not so much?


:|


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I think you need to stop reading articles like this and really start thinking about your future. It's time to have the come to Jesus moment with him don't you think? Really articles and stuff like this are not about facts they are about getting clicks. This is not a scientific proof we are talking about here. 

Look you are obviously upset and spinning your wheels. It's time to deal with this right? Confront with the cummy drawers in hand and offer real consequences, then if he doesn't give you satisfactory answers follow through.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

You and MrStrongGuy should get together. Maybe you'll both fall in love and end your miserable marriages.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Kind of over the top, and Number 6 (I think it was) is ridiculous unless you're a bona fide princess or something. Few men are going to exhibit all of those traits, but many good men will exhibit many to a degree. How they express them depends in part on their personality. Don't take this kind of article too seriously - tone it down a lot, and perhaps you'll be closer to reality.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

GuyInColorado said:


> You and MrStrongGuy should get together. Maybe you'll both fall in love and end your miserable marriages.


ugh. the grass isn't greener somewhere else. "falling in love" is an illusion and short term feeling. 

Plus I would remain single in case my marriage fails. :|


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

GuyInColorado said:


> You and MrStrongGuy should get together. Maybe you'll both fall in love and end your miserable marriages.


Hmmmmm


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> Hmmmmm


He said MrStrongGuy, not you. Put your muscle away.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> Hmmmmm



no hmmmm!


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

That article is BS. Just one writer's opinion. There are lots of different types of men and they express love differently.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

How someone expresses love may not be how you need love to be expressed. 

Sometimes that can be resolved amd sometimes not.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

SA2017 said:


> I found this article and find it very interesting.
> 
> 7 signs he really LOVES you - Dave Willis
> 
> ...



Research high functioning autism and think about how that would impact how love gets expressed as an adult!

There are many highly educated people (commonly engineers and computer science careers) that live their entire lives suffering from a mild form of autism. This is why engineers are often quiet, focused, keep to themselves, and fear social interactions. 

Not saying that is your husband, but sometimes reading something from a different perspective will help!

Badsanta


----------



## Adam_Baker (Jan 8, 2017)

Bananapeel said:


> That article is BS. Just one writer's opinion. There are lots of different types of men and they express love differently.


This. Although men can be obvious at times we express love differently!

Stop reading all these articles and try talking to your husband instead to see where the problems are being created.

I think reason number 6 is weird simply because nobody should have to put someone else's dreams before their own! I hope all your problems with your husband get solved.

/Adam - ReelingHimIn.Com


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

My husband does all of these in his own way.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

SA2017 said:


> I found this article and find it very interesting.
> 
> 7 signs he really LOVES you - Dave Willis
> 
> ...


I read that article.

And I have this to say: 1 sign that Dave Willis is an idiot... "He writes pabulum that has a severe real world disconnect."

The only thing he missed off is this


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

we read the book the 4 love languages together...back then when we finished counseling. it was pretty good. unfortunately he forgot all about it (again)


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Let's just say that I love as deep and as compassionately as any red-blooded man there is!

But I absolutely refuse to subscribe to those romantic precepts as prescribed by this charlatan!*


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Huh. With the exception of #6, I thought they were all pretty innocuous and obvious.

Interesting that so many here find them over the top and ridiculous. Personally, I wouldn't waste my time with someone who didn't make time for me, didn't point to the best in me, didn't express his commitment to me, and constantly ranked me against others. That sounds like a recipe for misery to me.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't think the article is the all-encompassing, quintessential "proof" of what a man does when he is in love at all. Everybody is different in how they show they love somebody. Some are less demonstrative than others, and just because they don't fit all those criteria doesn't mean anything.

For what it's worth, they all DO fit me, but I'm smart enough to know that the article is invalid for most men.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

SA2017 said:


> I truly wonder if my husband loves me.





SA2017 said:


> "falling in love" is an illusion and short term feeling.


There you answered your own Question. It also rules out the next possibly important Question, "Does he love you in the way you want?" That leaves the real Question. "Is he an adequate partner?"

Sadly, now that your expectations have sunk to that level, he may qualify.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

About the article:
1 and 6 are serious mistakes in a relationship. love killers.
2 and 5 are things most Men apply to most other people in their lives.
3 and 4 are things that women need that most men struggle to do adequately. 
7 is just a summary


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Why would he bother to remember it? You're still there. He doesn't have to. Stop trying to change him.


----------



## ulyssesheart (Jan 7, 2017)

SA2017 said:


> ugh. the grass isn't greener somewhere else. "falling in love" is an illusion and short term feeling.
> 
> *Plus I would remain single in case my marriage fails.* :|


No you wouldn't. You are a romantic. You love sex. You love men, but have a romanticized version of them. You are also a pushover. 
If you get divorced in your sixties, when your hormones tone down, then maybe you will never marry. But you will still date. And you will still enjoy the interplay.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

For the most part. But only if the wife is doing the same will it keep up. If one drops out, the one still striving forward will continue to until he or she sees there is no longer a return on the effort.

Then ?


----------

